# World Trade Centre - Unseen



## Renair (Jan 20, 2008)

It is 7 years this year since the terrible attacks of 2001.   I was in New York for my first time in the summer of 2001, just 3 week before 9/11.  One of the things I wanted to do was as per the guide book, go to the 110th floor of the World Trade Centre for some photographs.  At this time I used a film camera, Canon EOS 33 (hence the image quality - sorry!) and took some shots on the day I was there, and also the many times I returned to New York after 9/11.   This first shot I am posting is one I had not seen in any paper or magazine following the 9/11 attacks.  As I got to the Trade Centre, I noticed the reflection of the towers on the Hilton Hotel.  I shot this image as with other images on the day with black and white.  I only this morning took out the burnt out sky and replaced it with colour.   I hope you like this image!





Hilton/WTC


So off we go to the top...  I was amazed at how quiet it was up there, you are well above the wind thermals.  I also noticed how low the planes flew and commented to my friend 'that I was surprised none had crashed into the building!'   Little did I realise that 3 weeks later that was to happen!

Views from the 110th Floor















When we got down, I was well impressed, mind you, my ears popped from the speed of the elevator, 110 stories in 57 seconds!  I turned as we left the area and took this shot:




That was the last time I saw the buildings...

In March 2003 I returned to the site, it was very eerie and I took a picture of the metal workers iron cross.





Also later that day, my friends and I walked from South Street Seaport all the way up to the Intrepid, little did we know that would take about 2 hours due to ice on the sidewalk and the wind.  Also, according to the map, it was only 2 inchs away!  We found an exhibition on the interpid and below is one of the shots I took on that day.





The following day we were taking a Liberty Helicopters tour of Manhattan and I took this shot of downtown, it feels like the city lost its soul....





So this year, 2008, I returned to New York, although the city has sprung back to life fully, there are many reminders of the day to be found:




9/11






NEW YORK CITY - I salute YOU!:hail:


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 20, 2008)

Despite the passage of over 6 years, it is still jarring to see pictures of the WTC buildings. They were so prominent to the skyline, their absence must be a daily reminder to the NYC residents of what was lost. They were such a well-known landmark.  And their loss has so much horror and disbelief attached. It fades slightly with time, leaving just immeasurable sadness.  

These pictures, and the accompanying text, are thoughtful and respectful of the sad event.  They relate your reaction and personal connection with the tragedy. Taken together (words and text), it is a very moving series.  Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Renair (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks Antartican.   It was pretty moving, my first time in NYC, the people I met that day in the gift shot on the 109th and the people in the restuarant working, I know that they would have not been able to escape and surely perished on this day.  Likewise I remember being back here in Ireland listening to the radio in the office hearing the breaking news of a plane hitting the WTC and thinking, that's impossible, how could that happen and then rushing to the canteen in time to see the live news footage of the second plane.  I live near the flightpath to Dublin Airport and that evening on the way home, there were lots of diverted 747s from Europe circling to make unexpected landings in Dublin due to fuel having had passed more then half way across the atlantic only to be turned around.   Like the JFK assasination, I think everyone knows where they were on 9/11 when they heard the plans struck.   The first image of the towers reflection was the first time I showed this one, all cleaned up.  I think after so long, it still envokes painful memories for some....


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 20, 2008)

^^^ I was in NYC in 2000 or 2001 and took pics of the skyline on one of those disposable panorama cameras. I didn't finish using all the film for another year or so, and it was quite some time after 9/11 that I got the developed prints back. By then, I'd forgotten what were the earlier pics, and I remember being 'shocked' as I went through them to see pics of the skyline with the towers still there.  And you're right, anyone of adult age will remember where they were when they heard the news. For those in eg Australia it would have been many hours later, but for those of us who were glued to the TV coverage all day, it was so unreal and nightmarish to see so many terrible events unfold in 'real time' (1 plane hit, 2nd plane hit, Pentagon hit, plane crash into field, one tower fall, second tower fall etc).


----------



## jasonkt (Jan 20, 2008)

Thank you for sharing your pictures and feelings. 

#5 is it for me.


----------



## jteknet (Feb 2, 2008)

It's very surreal to see this. It's odd seeing a fellow photogs work along with description of "touring the WTC", if you will. I was only in 6th grade, but I remember the day vividly. I remember the class I was in, I remember the reactions of the kids, I remember the teachers all being told to turn the news off because it was upsetting too many people. I remember the rumors that were flying that the planes were coming to W.Va to hit the college and WVU had been evacuated. I remember it all, so you don't have to be an adult (to whoever said that) to remember such a horrific day. It is one of the only days I can remember in my life where I can remember MANY MANY hours of it. From the time I was in first period history to the time I came home to hear about how mom and dad had taken their money out of the bank and my dad saying it was Osama Bin Laden before there was really news it could have been him.


----------



## cameramike (Feb 2, 2008)

amazing pictures. i really love the first one. sort of strange knowing that no one will ever be able to go to NYC and photograph the WTC ever again. And yes my generation will always be able to tell their kids exactly where they were when the attacks happened.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks for sharing these. My husband and I were supposed to be in Ny on 9\11 to tour a showroom and manufacturing facility in regard to a home business idea we had been thinking about.
We would have been traveling through midtown Manhattan right around the time of the attacks. Instead we were barely speaking and at home here in Pennsylvania refinishing an old desk because the evening before I said I changed my mind and didn't want to go --- I didn't know why, I just felt uncomfortable about the trip, for once, one of my panic attacks was a blessing.


----------



## Puscas (Feb 2, 2008)

great shots. #1 is beautiful. 


thanks for sharing




pascal


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 2, 2008)

You know they say, every generation has that 1 day in history,they will remember exactly what they were doing, where they were, and every detail of what happened.
This was definately our day. It is still hard to believe it happened but yet, I remember watching the news coverage that day, and holding my 1 month old baby as close as I possibly could.


----------



## Jermz_01 (Feb 2, 2008)

Bravo!  Two patriotic thumbs up!


----------



## Sirene (Feb 2, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Despite the passage of over 6 years, it is still jarring to see pictures of the WTC buildings. They were so prominent to the skyline, their absence must be a daily reminder to the NYC residents of what was lost. They were such a well-known landmark. And their loss has so much horror and disbelief attached. It fades slightly with time, leaving just immeasurable sadness.
> 
> These pictures, and the accompanying text, are thoughtful and respectful of the sad event. They relate your reaction and personal connection with the tragedy. Taken together (words and text), it is a very moving series. Thanks for sharing them.


 

Exactly, amazing it brought tears to my eyes !


----------



## Renair (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks guys, your comments mean a lot, especially when all these feelings come from a man over 2000 miles away when it happened, it must be totally even more emotional when you live in the country where the attack happened.....


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 3, 2008)

i really love the first image!

when i was a kid my dad worked in WTC 1... on the 70-somethingth floor. i remember going there and looking out the windows and being terrified!

i remember on 9-11 the ash landing in the courtyard while we were in school... and my friend dominique going insane because she couldnt get in touch with her mom (who was fine) and matt who couldnt get in touch with his dad (he missed his train and was fine). i could go on like this forever...

excellent pictures


----------

